# Happy Birthday Daughter of Darkness!!!



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday Daughter of Darkness!!! Hope you get lots of goodies!!!!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Yes Yes!!!! Happy B-day DOD!!!!!! Hope ya have a terrible day and get lots of haunt goodies!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Happy birthday!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

happy birthday to you


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Have a great B-day!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hope it is a great day!


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Have A Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks you guys for the warm birthday wishes! Hope you all had a great shanksgiving !:devil:


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

oh, sorry, missed it. Happy belated Birthday to ya.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Hope it was fun, happy birthday.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Late Birthday to you!
Happy Late Birthday to you!
Happy Late Birthday dear Darkness!
Happy Late Birthday to you!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Happy Belated Birthday Daughter of Darkness! I hope you had a wonderful day!*


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Happy belated horror day


----------

